# [Poser 5] Probleme beim Tiff Export



## Klon (22. Juli 2003)

Servus,
ich arbeite zZt mit Poser 5 und stehe nun vor folgendem Problem: 

Unsere normalen Rechner sind schlicht zu langsam für die FireFly Render Engine weswegen wir einen neuen Renderrechner angeschafft haben. 
Unsere Sequenzen werden als Tiff gerendert zwecks Compositing in Combustion (zB Schatten), auf den normalen Rechnern ist dies auch kein Problem, die Konfiguration sieht bei denen wie folgt aus: 
P4 2GHz 
Asus P4B Mainboard 
512MB Ram 
GF4 Ti4200 
Windows 2000 Pro 

Der neu angeschaffte Renderrechner leistet Duale 2,4GHz bei 1GB Ram, die Restkonfiguration ist ansonsten gleich, bis auf das OS, hier wird Windows XP verwendet. Auf dieser Maschine sind die gerenderten TIFF Dateien entweder komplet weiß, oder vollkommen "zerhackt", die Rendereinstellungen entsprechen denen die auf den normalen PC's verwendet wurden, Änderungen in den Rendereinstellungen machen sich auch nicht bemerkbar. Der Output als AVI läuft dagegen problemlos. 

Ist jemanden ein ähnliches Problem oder gar eine Lösung/ein Lösungsansatz bekannt?

Desweiteren ist jedem der Poser 5 bei sich laufen hat sicher schon aufgefallen das die Performance im Gegensatz zur Version 4 enorm gesunken ist, dazu kommt das es bisher (in der deutschen Version) nicht Multi-Prozessorfähig ist, hat jemand mal ausprobiert das englische ServicePack das dies beheben soll mit der deutschen Version zu kreuzen? Ist hier leider nicht umsetzbar da zZt alle Rechner mit Lizenz sich "tot rendern".

Schöne Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Tadaa (23. August 2003)

*Poser und XP*

Hi! 

 Das was du schilderst kommt mir bekannt vor. Desweiteren hab
 ich Probleme beim Arbeiten auf nem internen Netzwerk was sich
 darin bemerkbar macht, das alle Cloth-Einstellungen beim
 Speichern nicht mitgespeichert werden. Per Zufall hab ich
 dann rausbekommen, das wenn ich die Files bei mir lokal auf
 die Platte speichere, alles fluppt. Super ärgerlich...und nachdem
 ich meine englische Version gepatcht hab, wurde es auch nicht
 besser.

 Vielleicht war ich auch zu blöd, aber das Proggie macht nicht gerade
 den stabilsten Eindruck, und schnell ist auch anders...


 Ich hoffe mal, das die Jungs noch was dran feilen und 
 den Super-Ich-Regel-Das-Mal-Patch veröffentlichen...
 denn das Pogramm find ich an sich extrem lässig.


 Na, wenigstens ärger ich mich nicht allein...bis denne oder so

 Der Ralle


----------



## Klon (23. August 2003)

Jop wir haben aufgegeben, der Support hat zwar schnell reagiert, leider aber auch keinen Lösungsansatz (geschweige eine Idee woran es liegt).
Was sie auch ändern sollten ist die Kompatiblität, was soll ich groß mit Poser wenn ich die Figuren nicht ordentlich nach Max holen kann? Eben, gar nix. Und eine komplette Max Scene nach Poser rüber zu holen, das sowiso schon Performance mäßig grottig ist, um dann die Figuren dort zu animieren und dann alles komplet mit der ebenfalls bugy FireFly Engine zu rendern die nicht mal auf Kilometer an MentalRay u.ä. ran reicht, ist auch undenkbar.


----------



## Tadaa (23. August 2003)

Schade, das war auch meine Hoffnung von wegen Support....


----------



## Tadaa (23. August 2003)

Ich werde wohl dann das Tal der Tränen betreten müssen und mir mal
 die Bones-Geschichte in MAX anschauen...oder ich finde einen Weg,
 die Bones aus Poser nach MAX zu schaufeln...zumindest als Dummys
 Immer diese Frickelei! Und ich sollte in 2 Tagen 20 Charakter-Anis
 machen...naja, bei dem Workflow...ein steiniger Weg...aber...genug
 gejammert von meiner Seite  

 Wie schön wäre es würde Poser auf 3DS Dateien reagieren wie Plasma...
 korrekte Textures halt...super wäre ja auch die verschiedenen Mapping-Arten
 (3D!) von MAX zu integrieren anstatt so Features wie PSD-Support etc...
 BRAUCH KEIN MENSCH! Und ist ebenfalls superlahm...oder man 
 benutzt halt nur Templates...aber man will ja frei sein...

 Himmel, dann muss man wohl doch wieder Software-Jumping betreiben 
 Es könnte so schön sein...schönes Wochenende auf jeden Fall!


----------

